# A couple Christmas presents



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

My 85 y.o. parents had a little Mexican dog that died last August they had her for about 11 years. They missed the little thing a lot. So my sister and I went and got them a new one but there were two sisters and we didn't want to break up the pair, so we ended up buying the two. Cute little girls - they don't weigh as much as some of my pijs. I think the old folks are going to be very happy taking care of these two.

NAB


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww, they are adorable! I bet they'll enjoy the two little pups a lot


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a nice thing for you to do. How could anyone not love those adorable pups?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are positively precious .. ahhhh .. puppy breath!  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They absolutely adorable. What a woonderful present for your parents.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OoooooooooooooH! ...talk about a cuteness overload!   

They sure are adorable, I'm sure your parents will be blown away with their gifts.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, they sure get the award for cuteness. I love chihuahuas. I'll bet your parents are so happy with these little guys. Are they teacups?

Our niece breeds and sells chihuahuas and I love to go to their home because they are everywhere. They totally remodeled their home and made a second floor from their attic area into a home for them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cuteness overload.............AWWW!!!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Awww I just want to reach through the screen and kiss them.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

They are utterly darling. Your parents are going to be so delighted with those little girls.

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Merry Christmas to you, your family and those two cute little puppies.

Great gift!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab,

The parents will be so thrilled! What adorable little puppies.

Good luck with them.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I know your parent's holidays will be ALL THE BRIGHTER, NAB!!

They are soooo cute!

Many thanks for posting and letting us know!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------

